# Is this a lion head?



## nobunnynoclue (Aug 10, 2012)

I adopted this little girl today from the animal shelter. 

She's 2 months old. A tiny little thing. But none of the people working there knew anything at all about rabbits.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think so, yes!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 10, 2012)

She looks like a lionhead to me too! Maybe some dwarf in her too since she's so small  I love black lionheads!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 10, 2012)

Sure is..


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dwarf lionhead! Adorable!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Aug 10, 2012)

Lionhead! I think they are a small breed in general, congrats!


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Aug 20, 2012)

Guys I accidentally found the original owner of this rabbit and her siblings on the Internet on a rabbit rescue site and she tells me that she was told that the parents (which she owns) are both Norwegian dwarf rabbits. Does that make are sense to anyone? Can she actually be a Norwegian dwarf even tho she looks like a lionhead?


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Aug 20, 2012)

Btw, at 2 months the baby is 1lb 13 oz


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 20, 2012)

Agnes was a bit furrier at 8 weeks. She's a double mane Lionhead.

I know nothing about norwegian dwarfs though. Before that I was gonna guess single mane Lionhead.

She's a cutie though!!


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 20, 2012)

Never herd of norwegian dwarfs. She does look like a lionhead to me though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2012)

And very cute, too!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 20, 2012)

Did they mean netherland dwarf? Id say VM single maned lionhead for sure and yes lionheads are a small breed. I cant remember weights but ill try to look them up


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 21, 2012)

I really think its a lionhead! I own 3 lionheads and they all look very similar to yours. Like Sarah said above, do they mean netherland dwarf?


----------



## nobunnynoclue (Aug 23, 2012)

no she said norwegian... but she doesn't seem to know much about rabbits in the first place.... so I would take your word over hers. I looked up norwegian but all I can find is netherland. I have a netherland and she looks nothing like her.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, definitely lionhead!


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Aug 25, 2012)

I would say a lionhead mix. Maybe a single mane. But i would say mix.


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe a netherland/lionhead. Alot of people cross them.


----------



## melbaby80 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lionhead for sure and they get to about 4-5 pounds max.


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lion head defiantly u can tell by the hair


----------



## rosie20029 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lion head defiantly u can tell by the hair


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been breeding them for almost 5 years....Im still going with she is a mix. They should be under 4 pounds. But can get bigger.


----------



## StampyBunny67 (Jan 24, 2014)

Obviously a lionhead! But i agree, she must have some dwarf as well.


----------



## madisonl702 (Jan 24, 2014)

She's very cute


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 24, 2014)

this thread is more than a year old. . .


----------

